# 1099-K, 1099-Misc & Tax Help



## SurgeChaser (May 5, 2015)

Hello everybody,

I just viewed my 1099-K and 1099-Misc, and I am confused as to why Uber is reporting a large amount in my 1099-Misc, are they recording guarantees and referral bonus under 1099-Misc, please help.

Also, does anybody know anyone that could help in filing/preparing this tax. This would be my first time getting a 1099 -xxx

Thanks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It does not matter if the money is on the 1099K, or the 1099misc. Now you have to do an itemized return and deduct business expenses to not over pay on taxes. The deductions are listed on the page Uber provides called "Tax summary for the period 2015", and the big one Business Miles.
the deductions:
1. Uber Service Fee (the 20-28% commission)
2. Business miles @ .575 per logged/documented mile
3. Safe Rides Fee
4. Tolls
5. Split fares fee
6. Device Subscription (if you rent an Uber iPhone)

No matter who or how you prepare your taxes the above MUST be deducted on your taxes as expenses, the 1099K is GROSS dollars!


----------



## SteveP9090 (Feb 2, 2016)

Basically, issuing a 1099-K is how Uber legally cheats on corporate taxes. It really should just be a 1099-MISC. They even report driver expense reimbursements as fares. (The IRS is controlled by a committee in Congress ... need I say more.) In the end, it makes taxes confusing for lots of folks so use tax software or a professional preparer if you're unsure. There's free tax software out there.


edit: change "earnings" to "fares"


----------



## docswife (Feb 24, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> It does not matter if the money is on the 1099K, or the 1099misc. Now you have to do an itemized return and deduct business expenses to not over pay on taxes. The deductions are listed on the page Uber provides called "Tax summary for the period 2015", and the big one Business Miles.
> the deductions:
> 1. Uber Service Fee (the 20-28% commission)
> 2. Business miles @ .575 per logged/documented mile
> ...


Why should we deduct the tolls though when Uber reimburses them?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SteveP9090 said:


> Basically, issuing a 1099-K is how Uber legally cheats on corporate taxes. It really should just be a 1099-MISC. They even report driver expense reimbursements as earnings. (The IRS is controlled by a committee in Congress ... need I say more.) In the end, it makes taxes confusing for lots of folks so use tax software or a professional preparer if you're unsure. There's free tax software out there.


Interesting! Could you tell me how Uber is cheating? Do you think they're not reporting the commission and SRF as income? Why is using the 1099K cheating?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

docswife said:


> Why should we deduct the tolls though when Uber reimburses them?


Only deduct tolls that were not reimbursed unless of course Uber includes the reimbursed tolls in your 1099K gross amount. Don't forget dead mile tolls coming back from long trips etc...


----------



## SteveP9090 (Feb 2, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> Interesting! Could you tell me how Uber is cheating? Do you think they're not reporting the commission and SRF as income? Why is using the 1099K cheating?


Someone who says they're a corporate lawyer says running their books as a processing business makes a big difference. Very complicated apparently. Sounds reasonable - why else would they pretend to be processing business instead of a business who hires independent contractors to work for them?


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4. Tolls


The Tolls that Uber is reporting to you, "Tax summary for the period 2015", are not actual amounts paid for tolls. For example; When I pick-up a ride in NJ going to Manhattan, Uber gives me a flat $20 for tolls. The actual toll is less then that. on the other hand, if you pay tolls when no passenger, it would not reflect that. You should report the actual tolls paid both ways as a toll expense.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

In Los Angeles I have used the "fas trak" toll road to get back downtown from LAX in heavy traffic, I deduct that non reimbursed toll.


----------



## SteveP9090 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sometimes I get reimbursed for tolls, sometimes I don't. It's a small amount in the end so I can't be bothered. But I wonder how often it happens across the USA, across the world - it could really add up.


----------

